# Software para hacer diagrama de bloques



## williamston

Hola a todos!

Esto realizando un programa para un micro, el caso es que es un poco largo y estoy harto de repetir y repetir los diagramas de bloques (el esquema del soft) en papel. cada vez que inserto una modificación.

Conoceis algun software que facilite esta labor? no solo es para facilitarlo si no que si tengo que poner el esquema en un documento estará mejor presentado.

Muchísimas Gracias!!!


----------



## tecnogirl

Lo puedes hacer con MS Words, MS PowerPoint. Saludos.


----------



## williamston

genial! buena idea! gracias!


----------



## Meta

Para estas cosas Microsoft Tiene uno específico que se llama *MicroSoft Visio* que es precisamente para ello.

Mira el ejemplo aquí en la página 8.
http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/v875.html

Saludo.


----------



## madaza

Hola, yo uso un programa de diagramas de flujo, que definitiva sirve para casi cualquier tipo de diagrama, y además en software libre.

http://dia-installer.de/index_en.html


----------

